

Video Games Good For Kids' Brains? - neovive
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tina-barseghian/education-technology-video-games_b_829460.html

======
neovive
This now validates all the time I spent playing Zelda.

My favorite quote is in point 2: "The current assessment system forces
teachers to teach to the test. ..... If you design learning so you can't get
out of one level until you complete the last one, there's no need for a test."

